# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Tool - the band

## Lord of the Flies

I've been going around looking for Tool sites for background pictures and the such but can't find any.

I was wonderring if anyone would know of any decent sites for Tool pictures for backgrounds and the such.

~Lord of the Flies who's hoping he's posting this thread in the right spot.

----------


## pcmsurf

google.com 

then click images 

then type tool

----------


## jacobo

http://toolshed.down.net/0000.html

----------


## Howie

How did I know you would post on here Adidas  :wink2:

----------


## jacobo

::whyme::  esp?   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lord of the Flies

> How did I know you would post on here Adidas[/b]








> esp?[/b]



A  big Tool fan too Adidas? Sweeeeeeet!  ::D: 

When I got to Google.images I get pictures of...well...tools, not Tool.

The thing about Toolshed.down is that I can't find any of they're abstract/warped/surrealistic (or whatever kind of art you call it) that I can use as a background. What section precisly should I look in?...I've looked everywhere...

Please note that in the past two days I've been melting plastic and metal and breathing the fumes...so I'm not all there...maybe that's why I might appear to be so blind.   ::?:

----------


## jacobo

are you looking for album art? like lateralus art?





?

----------


## Lord of the Flies

> are you looking for album art? like lateralus art? [/b]



*drops on the floor and has a seisure*...mutters:

-"Y-y-y-y-es"

THANKS A MILLION!! Where in cyber-space did you get this??  ::shock:: 

...must...have...more...

----------


## jacobo

http://www.alexgrey.com/

he's the artest of the lateralus stuff... and all album pics can be found on the site.

----------


## Truthbearer

This one is my favorite one of all:

----------


## Lord of the Flies

Woah!...thanks for the link and pics you guys! I really appreciate it!  :smiley:

----------


## Lowercase Society

> _Originally posted by Truthbearer_
> *This one is my favorite one of all:
> 
> *




ha.

----------


## Evanescent

tose are awesome

----------


## Ecnahc

Sweet more Tool fans

----------


## Evanescent

yeah they rock

----------


## Boof

hi guys! I recently "discovered" tool. Their song sober rocks! Which album is their best? Which album is "sober" on? I want more tool!
Creepy pictures by the way...

----------


## jacobo

for me it's a toss up between laturalus and aenima... either one's good.

----------


## Evanescent

Aenima is good but I really dislike song number 7.

----------


## jacobo

> _Originally posted by Evanescent_
> *Aenima is good but I really dislike song number 7.*



awww _hooker with a penis_ is a great song... very raw.

----------


## Evanescent

Exactly my reason for disliking it.

----------


## jacobo

> _Originally posted by dj0s_
> *Which album is \"sober\" on?*



sorry, didn't see that in there. sober's on undertow. the album has a red rib cage looking thing on the front. here's break-down of how i see the albums...

opiate: this was tool's first album. it's a very spiteful album. it talks about censureship and following god... you know things of that nature. i enjoy the album sometimes... but only when i'm pissed off... if you're not in the mood it's not that great to listen to.

undertow: this is tool's second album. here you see some more meaningful music coming to the surface. there are songs like prison sex which deals with being raped on a literal level... there's also 4 degrees which talks about anal sex... of course these are on the literal levels and there's much interpretation to do if you're willing to look past the surface... it's a very good album.

aenima: this is a great album. some really deep concepts are explored here... but they also have some fun. i can never get enough of this album.

salival: i've never heard this album by virtue of the fact that i can't find it. i believe it's a live album but i just can't find it anywhere in town.   ::morecrying::  

laturalus: this album is awesome. every single second of it is just mind blowing... i can't say enough about it.

----------


## Bardo

nice walkthrough  8) 





> _Originally posted by adidas_
> *salival: i've never heard this album by virtue of the fact that i can't find it. i believe it's a live album but i just can't find it anywhere in town.  *



...and I'm afraid you wont. Think it's been a long time since you've had the chance of finding this in any store. Only chance of getting this is to buy it at overprice from someone who is willing to sell   ::cry::  

I finally slaughtered my piggybank and got it on ebay a couple of weeks ago. its indeed a livecd + a dvd (or video) with the musicvideos. but sadly not the ones from lateralus. I haven't really had a chance to listen to it yet, so I can't really say anything good or bad about it. But you can read a review here 

But if you should decide to buy it, be aware that a lot of people are trying to make a living of selling this single item. But every ones in a while there's a copy at an affordable piece (I'm refering to ebay here)

----------


## Ecnahc

I don't like Salival that much but it's brilliant none the less.  My favorite on it is the bonus song "Maynard's Dick" At the end of L.A.M.C.

----------


## Evanescent

Ecnahc how can you say god hates you athiests if you don't believe in him.

----------


## jacobo

yet more proof that hypocrisy can be funny! -- also, it's true... god hates us atheists... we're contemptuous little bastards!

----------


## Evanescent

I guess your right hypocracy can be funny. Or maybe it's just adidas.

----------


## Boof

> _Originally posted by Bardo_
> *nice walkthrough *8)*



i agree, thx

----------


## Neil

::D:  I've gotta tell you something........

Last night I went to see a totally awesome Tool cover band. They rocked the place out but just as they were playing their last song (The Grudge), getting up to the mental heavy riffage at 2:56, the owners of the venue cut them off !!!! Apparently the owner didn't realise that 4 Tool songs would take that long to play (as they are all very long 7+ minute songs)

It was unbelievable. I had chills down my spine and was getting right into it when they were cut off. The singer almost had a fight with the owner over it.   ::cry::  

What a night though. You have never seen real live music until you have seen Tool music performed properly live.

----------


## nerve

uh huh...I don't see what's so great about them. pretty much everyone I know on DA  is obsessed with them, I see TONS of characters named after songs of theirs and stuff...I have heard a few songs on the radio, they weren't too bad but I still don't see what's so amazing about this band. the lyrics (well from what I see in this thread) aren't appealing to me at all...however. the other night I went to a percussion concert and they played "Schism" and it was awesome...so...I may consider buying that album or at least checking it out. :

----------


## kid robot

that would be lateralus. great album.

i once thought all tool songs sounded the same and i really saw them as an unimaginative band... i was negative too.

but then i saw the light *choir sings hal-eu-ja*

sit down and listen to the album, through and through, and you'll gain some respect for their work. it's really amazing once you take the time to listen and get those negative thoughts out of your head.

----------


## TheUnknown

Yeah, i like Tool too, Lateralus is my wakeup album (and it does a damn good job).  Anemia or lateralus.. both great albums.

Recently I also am enjoyin Maynard's other band A Perfect Circle..  Thirteenth Step is a kickass album.

----------


## Awaken

kid robot - I couldn't agree more. Persistence pays off. It was all over after I saw a concert  ::D: 
My dad got me Lateralus from work, and subsequently I bought the other 4 albums  :smiley:  Can't wait for the new one...
Went from good little christian boy to existentialist self-governing freak  :wink2: 

TheUnknown - Thirteenth Step is great. The Package, The Noose, and Pet are my fav's

----------


## Truthbearer

> _Originally posted by Awaken_
> *Went from good little christian boy to existentialist self-governing freak*



It's great to see that people all around the world are beggining to wake up, thanks to the efforts of artists such as these. That is all I wish I could be, an artist like that, just so I can help thousands of people awake to the truth...

----------


## Awaken

And the speed will only increase exponentially. We're on the brink of something huge, and the older generations really aren't ready for it. Oh well, just about time for the wake-up alarm  ::D: 

Eamonn-Healey explains it quite well: http://www.prism.gatech.edu/~gte484v/wakin...eohumanguy.html

----------


## Truthbearer

I don't know if this is to happen during my lifetime, but I do know that this revolution of the mind is to occur soon. I have always said that I have felt it, I know that it is near. And when it happens, all that I wish is to be here to see it happen. To put in my grain of sand, whatever support I am physically and mentally capable of. If I can do that the purpose of my life would feel fulfilled.

----------


## *~bj~*

i have to tell you i was also just turned on to tool about 2yrs ago.... and now i cant go a day without them. i just purches the new album and it is amaizing.... i wish i could find the new album art online...  ::lol::

----------


## jacobo

buy the album.

tool fixes that problem with stealing music online... they make the cd case part of the art. just like with laturalus.

it also doesn't hurt to support good music.

----------

